

What are the key steps after launching a web app? - wholalotta

I mean after iterating a product with lean methodologies, what should be monitored on daily basis? Heatmap, analytics, fb, google ads conversion rates, blog posts what else?
======
egari
I guess you should define your key objectives to reach your goal and start to
measure them in daily basis..

